# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  شتاء 2007...للمحجبات فقط...جديدة جدا

## جوليا

مجموعة موديلات مختلفة للمحجبات يارب تعجبكم

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بسم الله ماشاء الله ازياء جميله يا جوليا اشكرك على النقل الجميل

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شك المجموعة دي يا جوليا ... تسلك ايدك..

بارك الله فيكِ..

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*مجموعة شيك قوى وجميلة وعصرية

تسلم ايدك يا جوليا*

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جداجدا 
على المجموعة الرائعة والجميلة

----------


## osha

تسلم ايديك يا جوليا 
مجموعة جميلة ومتميزة والوان لطيفة جدا

----------


## جوليا

امة اللة اسعدني جدا تشريفك الموضوع بردك الجميل

دمتي بخير

----------


## جوليا

اميرلاد شكرا جدا على مرورك الجميل وردك اطيب

دمتي بخير

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية جوليا 

مجموعة جميلة جدا .....
سلمتِ علي الذوق الرفيع .......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## جوليا

أحلى كلمة 

الطير الغريب

اسعدتني مروركم وردكم الجميل

----------


## nana2006

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
إيه المواضيع الجميلة دى يا جوليا 
الموضوع جديد جداااا
ميرسي يا عسل

----------


## nana2006

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته
إيه المواضيع الجميلة دى يا جوليا 
الموضوع جديد جداااا
ميرسي يا عسل

----------


## miss_muslimah

تسلم اديكي
مجموعة اكتر من رائعة 
بجد تجنن

----------


## جوليا

اوشا الاجمل دخولك الموضوع وردك الجميل

دمتي بخير

----------


## احلي البنات

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

وااااااااااااااااااااااو

بجد مجوعة جناااااااااااااان

تسلمين كلك ذوق ياعسل

----------


## جوليا

ليلة عشق يسلم مرورك ووجودك الجميل

دمتي بخير

----------


## M!RAMAR

الله  :good:   :good:   :good:  
مجموعه جميله جدا جدا جدا
تسلمى على الذوق الجميل

----------


## aynad

كلهم احلي من بعض يا جوليا
مش جديد عليكي طبعا
تسلم ايدك يارب حبيبتي

----------


## ليالى2007

تسلم الايادى

بجد ذوقق هايل
كلهم احلى من بعض
فى انتظار جديد منكى
ليااااااااااالى

----------


## جوليا

نانا

ميس مسلمة

شرفني وجودكم الكريم وشكرا على الرد

----------


## جوليا

مرمر اهلا بيكي وشكرا على ردك الجميل

----------


## جوليا

ايناد تسلمي ياجميل

وشكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل

دمتي بخير

----------


## طالبة علم

*بصراحة الفساتين والعبايات* 
*اجمل بكتير من التونيكات والبناطيل* 
*شكرا يا قمر المجموعة هايلة*

----------


## جوليا

طالبة علم مشكورة على الرد والمرور

دمتي بخير

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا ليكى يا جوليا
موديلات جميييييييييلة جدااااااا

----------


## yara.a

حلويين
مشكورة

----------


## جوليا

بوناسيرا

ويارا

الموضوع منور بمروركم الجميل

----------

